# Does anyone know where this horse is?



## oofadoofa (26 September 2008)

Also in NL.  A friend of mine loaned his horse out and now has not been able to get hold of the lady that loaned him. Does anyone know where this horse is? His name is The Squab, or Sunny for short and he's 10 years old. He could possibly be in Cornwall, but that's all we know I'm afraid. Any help in finding him would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stormhorse (26 September 2008)

have you any pictures of him &amp; more details


----------



## shell1978 (6 October 2008)

Thats awfull and gives genuine loaners like me a bad name. How can people do this, so sad. Hope they find him


----------



## StarJump97 (27 June 2015)

If you're still interested, I have information on this horse!


----------



## CeeBee (6 July 2015)

StarJump97 said:



			If you're still interested, I have information on this horse!
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone know if OP has seen this message? I have tried to pm in case she hasn't but don't seem to be able to...


----------



## StarJump97 (6 July 2015)

CeeBee said:



			Does anyone know if OP has seen this message? I have tried to pm in case she hasn't but don't seem to be able to...
		
Click to expand...

I often rode and cared for Sunny for these loaners, not the best of people. If she's still interested in his life I can give her some more information but unfortunately it's not good news.


----------



## StarJump97 (6 July 2015)

CeeBee said:



			Does anyone know if OP has seen this message? I have tried to pm in case she hasn't but don't seem to be able to...
		
Click to expand...

I often rode and cared for Sunny for these loaners, not the best of people. If she's still interested in his life I can give her some more information but unfortunately it's not good news.


----------



## oofadoofa (6 July 2015)

Thanks guys, my friend just pointed me in the direction of this thread as I don't come on here much these days.  I will try and PM you StarJump97


----------

